# How many calls do you carry?



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I suppose this questions applies to hand and mouth calls more than electronic. I do not think many people would carry more than one or maybe 2 of electric calls into the field with them. I am looking at my lanyard now an wondering if I really need to take 8 calls with me? They are not making extra weight but it is hard to keep that many calls from clinking while walking. I can limit it down to 5 without giving up much variety of sounds.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

i carry any where from just my ecaller to just a couple of mouth calls. to the ecaller and 2 or 3 mouth calls.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I usually have 2 on my lanyard and several more in my backpack as well as my e-caller.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

3 at the most otherwise I'll either lose them or something gets broke. LOL


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I own one so I travel light.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah... I can keep it to 3 on the lanyard and put a few other in my pocket. I hunt some large wooded areas with no vehicle access. I have walk to a lot of stands and going back and forth the the car for more calls impractical. I want to have some backups in the event a reed fouls up, I lose one, or just plain want a different sound for the next stand. I am carrying 3 open reeds, 3 closed reed, a squeaker, and megaphone on the lanyard. The diaphragms (not the contraceptive type) in my pocket. I think I am going to drop the megaphone, diaphragms, and the squeaker. I do not like to carry the extra weight of a pack but I think I might have to just buck up and do it. it might be nice to have a water bottle with me for those long days. It will probably worth the extra weight.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I usually carry an e-call and about 8 hand calls. I carry a backpack that I set beside me for easy access to my handcalls. My pack has a flap that opens up giving me access to the calls with minimal movement.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

2 or 3.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

I always have two around my neck. One is one of my open reeds an the other is a closed rabbit distress, either a cottontail, Jackrabbit or the new ultra high pitched call that I call my "Baby bunny". One of these calls called a mountain lion in on March 3 of 2012. Austin C. was calling. Additionally, like Young Don I also have a couple extras calls in my day pack. Just in case.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I almost always have the spitfire/mojo with me and carry a howler, a couple open reed and a closed reed with just in case I need them or get the urge.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I carry 4 on my lanyard but really amounts to five because one is a dual sound.

1-very high pitched-closed
2-raspy rabbit-closed
3-open reed/howler
4-dual sound bite/down & open reed
but remember I am a hand caller.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I only use hand calls too. Prior to this year I used 3 older Knight & Hale calls. A closed reed howler, closed reed rabbit distress, and one of their plunger style distress calls. They were nice calls. I have been giving the open reeds a go now. I have accumulated a bunch of calls this season. I had a bunch of gift cards to bass pro that were given to me for Christmas. I pretty much spent it all on new calls. It had been 10 years since I bought one so I was due. Now the toughest part is to decide what ones to take with me. I think I have it narrowed down now though.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

What kind of rabbits are around? Jacks, cottontail? Just jacks? just take the jack and a howler and maybe a w. pecker call. Both types of rabbits, take both calls. If your calling were the cottontails are by the bush line then use it. In the open that where the jacks hang. Use a jack. Ah heck take half one time and the other half the next. It's all about getting out there right?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Absolutely! I would be out there with no calls if that was my only choice!

No jacks here but.... the call works here. Do coyotes really think that is a jack rabbit or that is a cottontail? I think for here the jack is a good option when you have used the cottontail in an area many times. I think the change in sound either makes them curious or hungry. I don't really care which as long as they come!

Here is what I have to choose from! I know its crazy but the family thought this would be a good year to get me a gift card to bass pro for Christmas. (All of them) I had not bought a new call in 10 years so I went a bit nuts this year. I wanted to update my calling and figured if I bought a bunch I could try a bunch and pick which ones I liked best. Prior to this year I carried 3 calls, which I gave to my nephew when I got these.

Crack Howler--- Really like this one and is coming with
Crack calls Dog Crack-- struggling with this one but want it to work out
Crack calls Cat Crack-- Really like and is coming with
Primos Hot Dog
Primos lil Dog--- Really like and is coming with but would like the Dog Crack to take its place.
Primos Double Cottontail--- This one will be with me
Primos Double Jack
Primos Third Degree-- A winner for me and deff in the bag
Primos Double Whammy
Primos Estrus Whimper
HS Esturs Whimper
Verminators Syco Tweety
Verminators Twisted Syco Tweety--- I like this one and it might be my sixth man.
Flextone Holwer--- Not to impressed with this one
Flextone Rabbit
Lohman Sqeaker

I am sure there will be more now that I have found this site. I had and am having a lot of fund trying all these calls. It has become a whole new hobby. My neighbors hate me though!


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Sounds like there is room for a few custom calls. Out of all those calls which ones have ya called with?


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I just decide how many I'll need for the night & muliply that number by 8.....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Before I purchased the Alpha Dogg I was a mouth call only guy and I still love the mouth calls and will buy only because I like to try out different sounds







In this bunch are the first two calls I purchased back in the early 1970s. A Malardton and a P.S. Olt, both are rabbit distress closed reeds.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

EMC2 I have called with them all and yes there is plenty of room. Some from you will be in there eventually. Have a list of calls I intend on trying this summer. Season ends here March 25th so not much time to practice with a call and get it to the woods before the end.

Scotty I was getting close to that which is why I started this post.

220 I am addicted to trying new calls now. They created a monster with those gift cards. I am enjoying every second of trying new calls especially the open reed style Are those calls in the back/middle prairiewolfs calls? They look great! If they are how do I get some?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

itzDirty said:


> 220 I am addicted to trying new calls now. They created a monster with those gift cards. I am enjoying every second of trying new calls especially the open reed style Are those calls in the back/middle prairiewolfs calls? They look great! If they are how do I get some?


Yes, those are PW's calls. They're great calls. Semd him a PM and he will set you up.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Awesome! Gonna have to empty out the secret slush fund so the wife does not notice! Thanks


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I just carry 1-2. About 90% of production closed reed calls out there are just a JC Products reed in either a wood or plastic body so they are all the same. I am leaning more towards the open reeds these days.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

220swift said:


> Yes, those are PW's calls. They're great calls. Semd him a PM and he will set you up.


 I second that on Ed's calls. I have a dual and an open reed. Extremely nice calls. Very easy to use and a huge range of sounds. Give him a try. Eyemakecalls2 also makes calls. Don't have any of his yet. Always looking to support our members in any way though.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> I just carry 1-2. About 90% of production closed reed calls out there are just a JC Products reed in either a wood or plastic body so they are all the same. I am leaning more towards the open reeds these days.


With the open reeds the range of sound is crazy, and they don't freeze up as easy. Of course you'll have to worry about yours melting now...LOL


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

x2 on eds calls. i bought his dual tone closed reed call and this far it sounds so awesome... just need time to get out and try it on a critter thats not in my house...lol


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

bones44 said:


> With the open reeds the range of sound is crazy, and they don't freeze up as easy. Of course you'll have to worry about yours melting now...LOL


Ok now that was just wrong!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Normally they just burst into flames for what appears to be no apparent reason, which to me is waaay better than having your nards frozen off to lay there until the mosquitos come in the spring and suck the blood out of them......just sayin'


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And I'll bet it still itches as if they were still attached.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am missing something. I don't get it...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris is moving to Arizona, where the heat will make you feel as though you have just been banished to hell...to make things more of a shock to his wife and kids he is moving from Colorado where he lives at an elevation of nearly 8000 ft (say brrrr...)at that elevation they have exactly 9.2 days of summer.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Got ya. I have been to Phoenix a few times. Shocking coming from Buffalo. People around here like to say its a dry heat. (They obviously have never been) I laugh...... When its 110 I would rather be wet!


----------

